
Etcher – A Modern USB and SD Card Image Writer Tool for Linux - tecmint
https://www.fossmint.com/etcher-usb-sd-card-bootable-image-creator-for-linux/
======
egorfine
And by "modern" they mean "a 50-lines script wrapped in 100MB Electron
runtime"?

